# Waves Tracks Live - Free recording software for Mac & Windows



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Just thought I'd give everybody a heads-up on this. I found this software purely by accident. As is usually the case I started off looking for something else and ended up finding something even cooler. Waves Track Live is free recording software for both Mac and Windows. Here's the description from the Waves website:

"Created with and for live sound engineers, Tracks Live is a multitrack recording software solution designed to capture live performances of any kind, from the smallest gig to the largest production.

Tracks Live enables easy switching between stereo out and multi out modes, allowing you to toggle back and forth between recording and virtual soundcheck with the click of a button. The automatic multichannel re-routing engine also adapts to any changes you make on the fly, making it easier than ever to set up big shows with hundreds of tracks.

Designed with close attention to every detail to ensure superior user experience, Tracks Live will make your live recording process faster, easier and absolutely reliable."

This software actually came out two years ago but they do keep it updated. The latest version was last updated this January. Now the thing to remember about this software is that it's *not* a digital audio workstation. This software is more suited to live band recording at a venue. It won't read VST, AAX or AU plugins like Reaper, Cubase, Pro Tools or Logic Pro. However, one of the things you can do with it is record multiple tracks (stems) and then you can import the stems into your D.A.W. and then add effects, compression, E.Q., etc. Here's some more information from the website:

"ASIO/Core Audio-compatible and works with virtually any audio interface
PC- and Mac-compatible
Record and play back hundreds of tracks
Supported sample rate of up to 192 kHz
File formats compatible with all popular DAWs
Automatic track routing configuration
Fast switching between recording and virtual soundcheck
Meter bridge view for easy monitoring
Save session templates
LTC sync option
System lock (to protect against accidental key pressing)"

To get this software you do have to sign up for an account with Waves but it's quite easy to do. Just go to waves.com and then once you've made your account you can download it here: Tracks Live Downloads | Waves
I'm hoping in the future that they'll provide support for plugins. BTW you can record up to 256 (!) tracks with this software.


----------

